# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Prof. Dr Rami Memushaj

## Albo

INTERVISTA/ Flet Prof. Dr Rami Memushaj: Ndjenja e kombësisë i ruajti shqiptarët nga asimilimi

*Ndjenjat kombëtare tek intelektualët i ka rrënjët tek epoka e lavdishme e Skënderbeut

Ja roli i Labërisë në lëvizjen kombëtare për pavarësi
*
Albert ZHOLI

Lëvizjet kombëtare për pavarësi, si rregull, paraprihen nga lëvizje kulturore iluministe. Intelektualët që bëhen promotorë të zgjimit të ndërgjegjes kombëtare, duke iu kthyer periudhave të lavdishme në historinë e popullit të vet, synojnë të zgjojnë nga gjumi masat e gjera dhe ti hedhin ato në aksione në kërkim të lirisë. Kjo skemë ka funksionuar ashtu si për vendet e tjera të Ballkanit, edhe për vendin tonë.

Kur ka lindur ndjenja kombëtare te shqiptarët?

Sikurse vëren historiani Erik Hobsbaum, ndjenja kombëtare te shqiptarët ka lindur relativisht herët. Prandaj ai i radhit ata ndër popujt «që kanë pasur ndërgjegje të spikatur protonacionaliste». Po, meqenëse ndjenjat kombëtare te intelektualët nuk lindin si një frymëzim hyjnor, lind pyetja se cilat kanë qenë ato ngjarje që ndikuan në lindjen e tyre tek intelektualët shqiptarë?

Faktet flasin se fillimi i kësaj ndjenje i ka rrënjët tek epoka e lavdishme e Skënderbeut. Lufta e tij kundër pushtuesit osman dhe kryengritjet pas vdekjes së tij shërbyen që tek shqiptarët të arrihej më shpejt se tek shumë popuj të tjerë perandorisë ajo lidhje shpirtërore që shpie në lindjen e ndjenjës së njësisë kombëtare. Në shumë nga librat kushtuar Skënderbeut të botuara në shek. XVI, ky quhet mbret i Epirit dhe i Arbërisë. Vetë Skënderbeu mbante titullin princ i Epirit, edhe pse tokat e atij që deri në mesjetën e hershme quhej Epir, nuk mundi tia bashkonte mbretërisë së tij. 100 e ca vjet pas vdekjes së tij, shqiptarët e ndienin veten si një popull i vetëm. Më 1593, pleqtë e Shqipërisë së Veriut në një letër për papën shkruajnë: «Na të gjithë së bashku, populli i Shqipërisë, katolikë të fesë romake», dhe «shqiptarët e tjerë të fesë greke, që janë ata të Himarës». Të vetëdijshëm se qenë pjesë e një njësie etnike mbikrahinore, qenë edhe himarjotët, të cilët në letrën e vitit 1577 drejtuar Papës, e quajnë Skënderbeun «trimi i vlertë, shumë i kthjellëti Skënderbeu, mbreti ynë që quhej Kastrioti» dhe e njohin atë si mbret të të gjithë shqiptarëve, në veri dhe në jug të Vjosës.

Po banorët e trevave më skajore të vendit a ishi të vetëdijshëm për përkatësinë shqiptare?

Të vetëdijshëm për përkatësinë shqiptare ishin edhe banorët e trevave më skajore të vendit. Më 1655, dy pleq 85-vjeçarë nga Çamëria, Anton Mazëreku dhe Dhimë Maneshi në dëshminë e tyre para gjykatësve të Leçes, e quajnë Skënderbeun princi i tyre, Gjergj Kastrioti, i quajtur nga të gjithë Skënderbej.

Fakti që edhe banorë të krahinës më jugore të trevave shqiptare e quajnë Gjegj Kastriotin princi ynë, është në të mirë të tezës se ndjenjat kombëtare të shqiptarëve i kanë rrënjët në epokën e Skënderbeut. Këto ndjenja nuk u shuan edhe kur vala e kryengritjeve ra dhe Shqipëria ra nën zgjedhën otomane. Lordi Hobhauz, që më 1809, bashkë me Bajronin, u ndodh mysafir te Ali Pasha në Tepelenë, duke folur për shqiptarët, shkruan: Kur vendësit e provincave të tjera i pyet se çfarë janë, ata të përgjigjen jam turk ose jam kristian, ndërsa kur i bën këtë pyetje një banori të këtij vendi, ai të përgjigjet: Jam shqiptar. Kombësia, një pasion në të gjitha kohërat më i fortë te malësorët sesa te banorët e fushave, është ndjenja më e spikatur në karakterin e tyre.

Kush i ka ruajtur shqiptarët nga asmilimi?

Pikërisht, ndjenja e kombësisë dhe lidhja e thellë shpirtërore me atdheun që buronte prej saj, i ruajti shqiptarët nga asimilimi. Kjo ndjenjë ka qenë pa dyshim e fortë në Labëri, një nga tri krahinat e lira të Shqipërisë. Ajo u kthye në ndërgjegje kombëtare që erdhi duke u forcuar për shkak të ngjarjeve të mëdha që tronditën Portën e Lartë në gjysmën e parë të shek. XIX. Rënia e pashallëkut të Janinës dhe të Shkodrës u përjetuan  nga shqiptarët si një katastrofë e përgjithshme, por shërbyen edhe që të kuptonin se e ardhmja e tyre nuk ishte me Perandorinë Otomane. Rënia e pashallëqeve shqiptare dhe masat e ethshme të qeverisë turke për kryerjen në Jug të reformave centralizuese, të cilat do ti lejonin Portës së Lartë të qeveriste me dorë të hekurt, u dhanë të kuptonin edhe bejlerëve shqiptarë, se duhet tu kundërviheshin këtyre reformave. Në këto rrethana, Ismail bej Vlora, Shahin bej Delvina dhe Iljaz bej Poda thirrën të gjitha krahinat e Toskërisë në kuvendin e jashtëzakonshëm të Beratit më 6 nëntor 1828. Në këtë kuvend u vendos ti kërkohej Mehmet Reshit pashës të linte postin e qeveritarit të tre sanxhakëve, të largoheshin gjithë nëpunësit turq që kishin ardhur gjatë periudhës 18221828, të cilët do të zëvendësoheshin me nëpunës shqiptarë dhe qeverisja e sanxhakut të Vlorës ti jepej Ismail bej Vlorës, kurse e sanxhakut të Delvinës ti jepej Shahin bej Delvinës.

Përse dhe si lindi kërkesa për largimin e nëpunësve turq dhe zëvendësimin e tyre me nëpunës shqiptarë? 

Kuptohet lehtë që kërkesa për largimin e nëpunësve turq dhe zëvendësimin e tyre me nëpunës shqiptarë nuk bëhej për interesa të ngushtë vetjakë. Ajo kishte një karakter të qartë kombëtar, gjë që duket edhe nga emri Lidhja Shqiptare e organit që krijoi kuvendi. Epiteti shqiptare tregon se, megjithëqë ky organ përfaqësonte krahinat e Jugut, organizuesit dhe pjesëmarrësit e Kuvendit e shihnin Toskërinë si pjesë të Shqipërisë. Përpjekja e Portës së Lartë për ta shtypur me çdo kusht Lidhjen duke eliminuar krerët e saj, që nisi me vrasjen e pabesë në janar 1829 të Ismail bej Vlorës, njërit prej krerëve të saj, bëri efektin e kundërt, duke i dhënë zjarr lëvizjes kryengritëse në jug, në të cilën roli kryesor u takoi labëve. Sipas njoftimeve të datës 30 prill 1829 të gazetës ruse Severnaja Pçella, kryengritja shqiptare e Jugut po merrte një shtrirje gjithnjë e më të gjerë. «Shqiptarët,  njoftonte kjo gazetë,  siç sigurojnë, janë në lidhje me grekët dhe kërkojnë ashtu si ata pavarësinë.» Ndryshe nga autoritetet, që në shpalljet e tyre flitnin për banda hajdutësh, konsulli francez i Selanikut raportonte më 14 korrik 1830 se lëvizjet kryengritëse në Shqipëri dhe jashtë saj nga popullsia e armatosur e gjithë kësaj krahine, nuk janë shkaktuar nga disa çeta kusarësh, por janë shfaqje të një plani të gjerë». Pra, kemi dy burime të huaja të pavarura nga njëri-tjetri që flasin për kryengritje dhe kryengritës që kërkojnë pavarësi apo që kanë plane të gjera dhe jo për banda hajdutësh.

Cili ishte roli i Labërisë në ngjarjet që pasuan?

Roli i Labërisë në ngjarjet që pasuan erdhi duke u bërë më i qenësishëm. Masakra e Manastirit e gushtit 1830, ku një pjesë e mirë e të vrarëve ishin krerë labë, nuk i trembi shqiptarët, ndryshe nga çpriste autori i saj Mehmet Reshit pasha. Ajo nuk e shoi, po e ndezi dhe më shumë zjarrin e revoltës që turqit nuk e shuan dot më. Mizoria turke i bindi edhe ata krerë feudalë që besonin ende te Porta e Lartë dhe rrinin të tërhequr, se Perandoria Otomane nuk ishte mike e shqiptarëve, sikundër kishin besuar, po armike e betuar e tyre.

Edhe pse u duk sikur kësaj masakre Toskëria u paqua, kjo ishte vetëm në dukje, pa folur për  Labërinë që vijoi të mbetej jashtë kontrollit të autoriteteve osmane. Këtë e kishte kuptuar edhe vetë veziri i madh, i cili në një raport të tij të shtatorit të 1830-ës shkruante: «Sikurse e kam thënë edhe herë të tjera, ky popull i mallkuar nuk mund të krahasohet në burrëri dhe trimëri me asnjë popull tjetër. Kur shohin se mbi ata bie ndonjë peshë e madhe, janë aq vetëmohues, sa asnjë komb tjetër Futja e tyre nën zap dhe nën nizam është konsideruar nga të gjithë si çështje jo vetëm e vështirë, por edhe e pamundur».

Si për të vërtetuar këtë pohim të vezirit, në vitin 1833 nisi kryengritjae Balil Neshës, e cila kulmoi me pushtimin e Artës dhe me vënien nën kontrollin e kryengritësve të Tepelenës e të Gjirokastrës. Përhapja e kryengritjes dhe dështimi i vezirit të Janinës në shtypjen e saj e bëri Portën e Lartë të ndërronte përkohësisht taktikë, duke caktuar vezir të Janinës të moderuarin Hamdi pasha, i cili u kërkoi krerëve të Toskërisë që kërkesat e tyre tia paraqitnin valiut të Rumelisë. Kuvendi i Lidhjes Shqiptare i mbajtur në Berat, i paraqiti Hamdi pashës një varg kërkesash, për të cilat ky i raportonte vezirit të madh më 24 nëntor 1833: Meqenëse pretendimet e tyre gjatë pyetjes ishin të parealizueshme, nuk u pa e nevojshme të merren parasysh as edhe të mbahen shënim për tia paraqitur shkëlqesisë suaj. Prandaj kuptohet se ata nuk kanë hequr dorë prej sjelljeve të tyre të padenja të mëparme. Shkurt, nuk u pranua edhe një grimë prej kërkesave që binin në kundërshtim me interesat e Perandorisë së pavdekshme Osmane.» Përmbajtja e hollësishme e kërkesave që iu paraqitën qeveritarit osman nuk dihen, as nga raporti nuk del e qartë cilat ishin kërkesat «që binin në kundërshtim me interesat e Perandorisë Osmane» dhe që «ishin të parealizueshme», por Hamdi pasha pranoi të vendoste qeveritarë shqiptarë në kazatë e Beratit, Vlorës, Tepelenës, Përmetit dhe Gjirokastrës, si dhe ti kalonte në dorën e shqiptarëve garnizonet e kështjellave të Beratit, Gjirokastrës etj.

Kush e ngriti Labërinë më këmbë ?

Nuk ishte delli luftarak që e ngriti Labërinë më këmbë, po kushtet ekonomike. Udhëtarët e huaj që kaluan nëpër këtë krahinë në fillim të shek. XIX, dëshmojnë për mjerimin e madh të banorëve të rraskapitur e të munduar e që kënaqen me pak të këtij vendi, që ishte «më malori, më i varfri e më barbari i Epirit». Përshkrimet e tyre, shpesh me nota fyese për labët, janë tronditëse. Si krahinë autonome, Labëria ishte e rrethuar dhe nën kërcënimin e përhershëm të garnizoneve osmane në kufijtë veriorë, lindorë e jugorë të saj, që e bënin të pamundur çdo lidhje ekonomike e tregtare të banorëve të saj me qytetet e afërta. Ajo kishte mbetur e ngrirë, si katër shekujve më parë në mos edhe më keq, për shkak të kryengritjeve të herëpashershme dhe të ekspeditave ndëshkimore shkatërruese që pasonin. Po mes asaj varfërie e mjerimi ruhej prushi i lirisë, që do të ndizte zjarrin e madh të kryengritjes së Tanzimatit, e cila u karakterizua që në fillim nga tipare të qarta të një lëvizjeje kombëtare. Besëlidhja e re që u krijua në kuvendin e Mesaplikut, u quajt Lidhja Kombëtare Shqiptare dhe organi drejtues i saj u thirr Komitet Kombëtar. Shtimi i epiteti kombëtar ishte një përgjigje ndaj synimit të shovinistëve turq për të realizuar unifikimin e të gjitha racave dhe kombësive të Perandorisë.

Si u komnetua në Greqi Lidhja Kombëtare Shqiptare?

Nënkonsulli grek i Janinës P. Klerinxis, në raportin e tij për Athinën, vë në dukje se në këtë kuvend Lidhja shpalli edhe njësinë kombëtare të shqiptarëve. Vendimet e Lidhjes dhe qarkorja e komitetit drejtues tregojnë se kemi të bëjmë me një lëvizje që udhëhiqej nga qëllime kombëtare. Në çdo pikë të vendimit të Lidhjes përmenden fjalët shqiptar, populli shqiptar dhe Shqipëri. Elementet e ndërgjegjes kombëtare gjejnë pasqyrim në parullat që u hodhën gjatë kryengritjes si dhe në këngët që iu kushtuan kësaj ngjarjeje. Çelo Picari bën thirrje për tu hedhur në kryengritje: Ju Shqipëri nuri çthoi, do vini nizam a sdoi Gjoleka u tret, se u përpoq për gjithë vilajete; ai sfalet se mburon vatanë; ai lufton as për mua as për tij, po për gjithë Shqipëri. Kjo kryengritje, në të cilën labët mbajtën peshën kryesore, ndikoi në forcimin e ndjenjës së unitetit dhe të frymës së shqiptarizmës jo vetëm ndër shqiptarët e Jugut.

Jehona e kryengritjeve të gjysmës së parë të shek. XIX, veçanërisht e kryengritjes së Tanzimatit i kapërceu kufijtë e Shqipërisë duke arritur edhe te shqiptarët jashtë atdheut. Këto kryengritje i bënë përfaqësuesit e inteligjencës shqiptare të kuptonin se sado të turbullta e të pandërgjegjshme që mund të ishin në fillim, ato shpinin në thellimin e acarimin gjithnjë më të madh të konfliktit me sundimtarët e huaj dhe në forcimin e lëvizjes së ndërgjegjshme kombëtare. 

Kush nga intelektualët i pa i pari shenjat e një rilindjeje të Shqipërisë?

I pari ndër intelektualët shqiptarë që pa në to shenjat e një rilindjeje të Shqipërisë, ishte N. Veqilharxhi, pararendësi i Rilindjes Kombëtare. Në qarkoren e tij për të gjithë të pasurit e të mësuarit ortodoksë shqiptarë, ai shkruant: Duke parë përparimin e disa kombeve të sotme dhe gjendjen tonë të tanishme, jo vetëm që nuk duhet të humbasim shpresën, por bile duhet të mbushemi me hov dhe guxim.

Kështu i lexoi këto ngjarje edhe arbëreshi V. Dorsa, i cili në mbyllje të librit të tij Mbi shqiptarët, që u botua më 1847, shkruan: Shqipëria e frymëzuar nga rilindja e Greqisë, e nxitur nga sukseset e fundit të provincave më të largëta të Moldavisë, Vllahisë e Serbisë, duam të shpresojmë se është në momentin që duhet të bëjë luftën finale për të rilindur. Ajo beson se është afër kësaj dite dhe besimi të shtyn për ta pasur. Nuk flitet veçse për kryengritje, për kërcënime të vazhdueshme, inkursione, rebelime, mosbindje ndaj ligjeve, bashkim të shpejtë nën flamurin e një kryetari dhe tërheqjen e vëmendjes që i bëjnë Portës së Lartë. Në këto fakte unë lexoj përgatitjet e furtunës së afërme dhe agimin e ditës së kthjellët që do të vijë. E ndihtë Perëndia këtë komb dhe e vëntë në udhën e civilizimit.

Në vështrimin e historianëve, kryengritjet shqiptare të periudhës së Tanzimatit, veçanërisht ajo e vitit 1847, kanë disa veçori që i dallojnë cilësisht nga kryengritjet e mëparshme. Sipas L. Miles, në kryengritjen e madhe fshatare të Shqipërisë së Jugut u ndeshën më shpesh elemente të lëvizjes kombëtare. Për K. Frashërin: Në ambientin e kryengritjes së vitit 1847, lindi për të parën herë kërkesa për bashkimin e mbarë trojeve shqiptare në një Shqipëri autonome. Për vetë shtrirjen dhe kërkesat që parashtroi, kjo kryengritje ndihmoi për ti afruar shqiptarët si një tërësi, me interesa të përbashkët, pavarësisht nga feja dhe krahinat, dhe i mobilizoi përballë rrezikut që u kanosej.

Si përfundim...?

Duke përfunduar, mund të themi se në kryengritjet antiosmane të Jugut në gjysmën e parë të shek. XIX, bijtë e Labërisë luajtën rolin kryesor, si në organizimin e tyre, edhe në fushën e veprimeve luftarake. Veçanërisht kryengritja e 1847-s, si kryengritja shqiptare më e madhe antiosmane e shek. XIX, përbën kontributin më të madh të kësaj krahine për rilindjen e Shqipërisë. Qenë këto ngjarje dhe jehona e këtyre që shërbyen si një tharm që lindi dhe ushqeu nacionalizmin shqiptar të periudhës së Rilindjes, i cili përgatiti lëvizjen e madhe politike të Lidhjes së Prizrenit dhe ngadhënjeu me fitoren e Pavarësisë.

----------

